# Pictures of Pakistan Railways



## Edevelop

*Golra Sharif Station









*

*Lahore Railway Station*

*



*

*Kurang Railway Bridge, Rawalpindi*

*



*

*Ayub Railway Bridge Sukkur*

*



*

*Karachi Cantt Station*

*




*

*Kolpur Railway Station in Winter, District Bolan*

*



*

*Tunnels of Bolan Valley, Balochistan*

*



*

*Attock Khurd Railway Station*

*



*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Edevelop

*Rail deck of the Chiniot Bridge, Chiniot, Punjab*






*Near Chaman, Baluchistan*






*Mehran Bridge,Kotri, Sindh*






*Rawalpindi Railway Station*






*Faisalabad Railway Station*






*Bahawalpur Railway Station*






*Karachi *






*Taftan Station, Baluchistan*






*Arore Subway Bridge at Rohri Bypass*






*Pakistan Locomotive Factory, Risalpur*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Edevelop

?






*Wagha Railway Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop

*Mian Channu Railway Station, Punjab*






*Freight Train*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Sankpal

nice photos

but people is missing............


----------



## HariPrasad

Awesome!!!!!!!!!

I like the first picture most.


----------



## Edevelop

HariPrasad said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like the first picture most.



Some more from first Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## HariPrasad

cb4 said:


> Some more from First Picture




Superb!!!!!!!!!

I like the old stone construction of English ERA most. 

It is simply gorgeous!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Wow...............................Must hai yaar....................Station bhi aur Ladki bhi........... really beautiful photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Butchcassidy

beautiful pics man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bolan-Quetta Section*

*



*

*Gujranwala Railway Station*

*



*

*Railway bridge over river Jhelum*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@cb4 another awesome thread.. congrats bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Lovely thread thx so much for sharing now only if the gov can get trains back on track all will be well for the people of Pakistan .
P.S love the gals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

thread toh awesome hai station b awesome hai but.......itne sundar station khali kyu hai?


----------



## PurpleButcher

The 4th picture of post #7 is of the personal cabin of Muhammad Ali Jinnah. It is shameful to find this vulgarity taking place in this historical heritage. Perhaps i do not have any "fashion sense" but to me this is utterly disrespectful to our culture and especially to something related to our founding father.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PurpleButcher

Jinnah's personal carriage (my photography)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

*Attock Khurd Station Bridge*






*Shela Bagh Railway Station, Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

amazing pics, stations are so clean, no beggars and no dogs..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Somewhere in Sind*






*Freight Train at Karachi Port*






*Lahore Railway Station Waiting Lounge*

*



*

* Business Express Office*

*



*

*Lahore-Karachi Business Express Train
*





*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

nice pics


----------



## Edevelop

*Golra Station*










*Railway Line Lohi beer, Rawalpindi*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Wagha Railway Station*


----------



## Edevelop

*Khyber Pass, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa*

*



*


----------



## xyxmt

danish_vij said:


> thread toh awesome hai station b awesome hai but.......itne sundar station khali kyu hai?



when there is no train coming of going or passing, platforms are usually empty


----------



## xyxmt

One time, long time ago, I went to Rawalpindi (6 of us friends going to ISSB in Kohat), train was late and reached Rawalpindi around 2 AM...none of us ever been to pindi before so we were wondering where to spend the night and we were discussing it and station master overheard us, he came to us and asked if you have first class tickets to that we said us. He told us then you can stay in the Ist class rest house at the stations and the price he told us was shocking (Rs. 25/night), it was a two room rest house with own bathroom, nothing less than a 4 star hotel...amazing...by the was this was back in 86.

we went out looking for food and the entire city was asleep, we woke up a hotel wala and asked Yar kutch khana mil gye ga, he said Bismillah sir baitho, he woke us the waiter and cooked us best mutton karahi I ever had.

those was good old days, who will bring it back? I will move back if you can give me Pakistan of 86

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

xyxmt said:


> those was good old days, who will bring it back? I will move back if you can give me Pakistan of 86



Oh God...I was not even born back then...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Multani

cb4 said:


> *Golra Sharif Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Lahore Railway Station*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kurang Railway Bridge, Rawalpindi*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ayub Railway Bridge Sukkur*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Karachi Cantt Station*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Kolpur Railway Station in Winter, District Bolan*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Tunnels of Bolan Valley, Balochistan*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Attock Khurd Railway Station*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
agar Golra Sharif ka naam liya hai, to pehli tasweer me thori respect bhi to dikha dein bhai jaan

Golra Sharif Pir Mehr Ali Shah ki wajah se hai.



PurpleButcher said:


> The 4th picture of post #7 is of the personal cabin of Muhammad Ali Jinnah. It is shameful to find this vulgarity taking place in this historical heritage. Perhaps i do not have any "fashion sense" but to me this is utterly disrespectful to our culture and especially to something related to our founding father.


 
yup, Pakistani heritage ought to be respected

@cb4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Multani said:


> agar Golra Sharif ka naam liya hai, to pehli tasweer me thori respect bhi to dikha dein bhai jaan
> 
> Golra Sharif Pir Mehr Ali Shah ki wajah se hai.
> 
> 
> 
> yup, Pakistani heritage ought to be respected
> 
> @cb4



Molvi sahab kya yeh Haraam hai ?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

cb4 said:


> Some more from first Picture




Golra Station


----------



## Multani

cb4 said:


> Molvi sahab kya yeh Haraam hai ?


 
thora sa distasteful, lekin koyee harj nahin  

sorry, back to the topic [ pics of Pakistan railways, ma sha Allah great thread @cb4 ]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

A recent Accident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## surya kiran

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 25449
> View attachment 25450
> View attachment 25451


Is the Steam Safari a special train?


----------



## OrionHunter

cb4 said:


> *Golra Sharif Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pretty sexy station! 

Ok, seriously, those were some real good pics in your post!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

A.Rafay said:


> A recent Accident


Yaar yeh pic kyun di?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

surya kiran said:


> Is the Steam Safari a special train?




Steam Safari was a special train just for tourism.. The Train ride to Khyber Pass and KPK.. But i was Stopped due to Security reasons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Khyber Steam Safari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

nice pictures......great job.....


----------



## Israrbutt

cb4 said:


> Some more from first Picture



Last Some Are Not From Pakistan


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Israrbutt said:


> Last Some Are Not From Pakistan



These pics are of Golra Station [Railway Heritage Museum] Pakistan and Model Is Pakistani as Well


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Golra Railway Station and Railway heritage Museum *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Pakistan Railway Carriage Factory Islamabad*





*Near Karachi Port*




*Mughalpura Workshop Lahore*




*Locomotive Factory Risalpur*




*Kotri Bridge*




*Mughalpura Workshop Lahore*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Shalimar Express*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

*Mirpur Mathello Railway Station*






*Jaffer Express in Gujranwala*






*Attock Khurd Station*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

American Pakistani said:


> Oh God...I was not even born back then...



I have a news for you son, this world was around before your birth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

@Muhammad Omar @cb4 

Gentlemen---thank you for those wonderful photos---I just wanted you to know that I have shared some of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

MastanKhan said:


> @Muhammad Omar @cb4
> 
> Gentlemen---thank you for those wonderful photos---I just wanted you to know that I have shared some of them.



Just trying to show the Beautiful and Positive side of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

*Bahwalpur Juncion*






*Near Golra*







*en route to Rawalpindi*

*






Railway Bridge over Indus River*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI

multan










multan



multan






multan



multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## QAMARSHAZADQURESHI



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

Very beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gen. Jabaaz singh

HariPrasad said:


> Awesome!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like the first picture most.


Found no reason to put a model in the first pic. The stations and bridges were the most beautiful models. O my Pakistan stop the civil war, want to visit your beautiful country.


----------



## HariPrasad

Awesome Pictures.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

QAMARSHAZADQURESHI said:


> multan
> View attachment 205867
> 
> 
> View attachment 205868
> 
> 
> multan
> View attachment 205869
> multan
> 
> View attachment 205870
> 
> 
> multan
> View attachment 205871
> multan
> 
> View attachment 205872
> 
> 
> View attachment 205873
> 
> 
> View attachment 205874


first pic of Golra sharif Railway Station, Islamabad.


----------

